# Water Bowl



## akward_silence91 (Jul 26, 2008)

Does it need to be large enough to soak in like a snake? I've ony owned snakes and a desert lizard, so i'm not sure if tegus need to soak, thanks!


----------



## akward_silence91 (Jul 28, 2008)

ok sorry to be rude, didn't get an answer and i'd like to know so i can get his water bow lset up cause he is coming next week. HOORAY!!!!


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jul 28, 2008)

Your drinking source doesn't have to be big enough for the tegu to soak. It's an added bonus and easy to do when they're small, but not required. Make sure he has other options for getting some moisture(a humid hide works well). Also it wouldn't hurt to soak your tegu in the tub once or twice a week.


----------

